# In Support of President Bush



## Randy (Nov 27, 2003)

My hat goes off to President Bush for having the balls to visit Bagdad...   That was a very cool thing that he did.  While I respect and support him, this makes me admire him even more.

Again....hats off to President Bush...


----------



## oaktownboy (Nov 27, 2003)

agree


----------



## oaktownboy (Nov 27, 2003)

is it just me or was the hilliary clinton "visit" really fake...


----------



## Randy (Nov 27, 2003)

Oaktown, 

Her visit wasn't fake, she's spreading herself around trying to get publicity. It wouldn't surprise me if she didn't run for president.
Many think she will...  That is a big joke though


----------



## oaktownboy (Nov 27, 2003)

what i meant was it doesn't seem real or in genuine interest for her to be going down where the troops are


----------



## Randy (Nov 27, 2003)

Oh no Oaktown, she didn't go to where the troops are.


----------



## oaktownboy (Nov 27, 2003)

oh really?then where did she go?


----------



## Randy (Nov 27, 2003)

It wasn't Bagdad....I can't remember exactly.
Maybe someone else from the forum can recall.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Nov 27, 2003)

My hat's off to President Bush also.  Hillary needs a bullet in her fuqqin' head.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Nov 27, 2003)

Chelsea needs my dick in her mouth.


----------



## Randy (Nov 27, 2003)

I see Satan has finished his Turkey 
Thanks for offering your support Satan.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Nov 27, 2003)

I had chicken.


----------



## Randy (Nov 27, 2003)

Still a bird Satan,  Still a bird


----------



## oaktownboy (Nov 27, 2003)

a dead and digested one at that


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Nov 27, 2003)

And soon to be recycled.


----------



## Randy (Nov 27, 2003)

poor little birdies


----------



## Randy (Nov 27, 2003)

Speakin of birdie, I think I'm about ready for a turkey sandwich...mmm mmm good.


----------



## BUSTINOUT (Nov 27, 2003)

Yes it was a ballsy move on Bush's part and one that I'm sure meant alot to the troops.  But I would have to say that it had HUGE political motives too.  Not that there is anything wrong with that, but I would venture to say that he had to make a move that would benefit him politically because have servicemen dying over there on a daily bases is not going to win him any votes.  BTW, yes I am a Bush supporter.


----------



## oaktownboy (Nov 27, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by BUSTINOUT *_
> BTW, yes I am a Bush supporter.


----------



## BUSTINOUT (Nov 27, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by BUSTINOUT *_
> BTW, yes I am a Bush supporter.




And you take that whatever way you want to.


----------



## Randy (Nov 27, 2003)

Well Bustinout, it is funny you say that.
That is the first thing I said too.  I think it is inevitable that it was a political move, and there was more of a motive than meets the eye.  His advisors would surely be against it if there were not.  But regardless I still feel that he has some balls of steel and it was a very courageous act to do what he did.  He could of got his ass shot off.  It was cool that he was able to keep the visit under raps like he did.  And most definitely the soldiers appreciated it.It was absolutely a kind gesture to help boost moral over there and show his support for the soldiers.


----------



## BUSTINOUT (Nov 27, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Randy *_
> But regardless I still feel that he has some balls of steel and it was a very courageous act to do what he did.  He could of got his ass shot off.



I agree 100%.  Not the smartest move, but a ballsy one.


----------



## Randy (Nov 27, 2003)

Thanks for your support Bustinout


----------



## Randy (Nov 27, 2003)

Can you believe what drastic measures Hillary would go through to get votes...


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Nov 27, 2003)

I hear she's a good dancer.

http://www.miniclip.com/dancinghillary.htm


----------



## BUSTINOUT (Nov 27, 2003)




----------



## Randy (Nov 27, 2003)

Oh yeah, Satan.. I remember the dancing Bush


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Nov 27, 2003)

That site has bush dancing with Britney Spears too.


----------



## Randy (Nov 27, 2003)

But is she naked


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Nov 27, 2003)

The news stations are talking about how stupid it was of Bush to fly to Iraq.  The reason they're saying is that the flight is so long that his plane could have been attacked.  It was a 30 hour trip on Air Force One.


----------



## Randy (Nov 27, 2003)

Exactly, that is what makes it even more impressive that he did it.
But stupid isn't the word I would use.

Better words are...courageous or like Bustin would say ballsy and let see,  supportive of the troops, and humane and there are others..  but not stupid.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Nov 27, 2003)

Dumb ass Hillary was in Afghanistan.  She pledged U.S. support to Hamid Karzai.  Does she still think that she's in the White House?


----------



## Randy (Nov 27, 2003)

With the picture I seen about, it would appear to be more like a whore house


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Nov 27, 2003)

Something about Bush serving our troops their Thanksgiving meal makes me smile.  That's why Bush will get reelected.  He seems human and somewhat easy to relate to.  He's a military man man from a military family who loves his country.


----------



## Randy (Nov 27, 2003)

I agree with you Satan.  And he has dogs too 
If animals care for you that means a lot about a person.  And I see how his dogs really care for him.  That may sound funny to you, but I believe that.  But like you say I've always liked him because he seems genuine and seems caring and real.  

Both Bush and Arnold received my vote


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Nov 28, 2003)

Yeah and Arnold is freeing criminals too.

http://www.cnn.com/2003/ALLPOLITICS/11/27/schwarzenegger.parole.ap/index.html


----------



## Randy (Nov 28, 2003)

She deserves to be free after serving 16 years of killing her husbands mistress.   Look at OJ simpson...that sob walks away scott free ...   Actually I'm not saying it was right, but it seems that justice was served after she did 16 years of time.  But the article stated that Arnold had no comment.  I'm sure he had good reason or he wouldn't of done it.     One thing I can see he immediately dropped the extra drivers license fees that he promised to do...That was a definate plus.     All I can say is he is brand new and you can't knock some one down before they even get a chance to stand.   I am still supportive of him and believe he can do a good job.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Nov 28, 2003)

He better take the Mexican licenses back too!


----------



## Randy (Nov 28, 2003)

Well that was thing that moron Davis was for....Why he would ever authorize drivers licenses to illegal aliens I will never know. 
That was the most senseless thing I could see that he did.  Outside of supporting gay marriage, which he did at the last minute to try to turn the gay votes toward him


----------



## Randy (Nov 28, 2003)

But you don't have to worry about that in Illinois Satan


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Nov 28, 2003)

Gays or Mexicans?

They're everywhere!


----------



## Randy (Nov 28, 2003)

No, I mean that the law that Davis passed to provide drivers licenses to illegal immigrants at least will hopefully only be a short lived law here in California and soon to be abolished by Arnold.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Nov 28, 2003)

Why he's at it soend money on an electic fence on the border.  Or just give me a sniper rifle, night vision and lots of ammo.


----------



## J'Bo (Nov 28, 2003)

I have to admit that although i think Bush is a weiny, he proved to be a decent man by going over there. 

I still think you guys should have choosen Gore and none of this would have happened in the first place.


----------



## BUSTINOUT (Nov 28, 2003)

No offense J'Bo but that's crap.  Gore was a wussy in a coma, and the last thing we need are two comatose leaders right next door to eachother. 

Just curious as to what you believe Gore would have done better.  The only reason I ask is because the only perspective I get is the one I see here(in the states).  

BTW, how ya feelin' girlie?


----------



## Craft (Nov 28, 2003)

In my personal opinion it seemed Gore had a higher level of intelligence vs Bush. Again, that's just my personal opinion.
Although the Bush visit to Iraq was certainly courageous, I'll give him that. 
Obviously being Canadian it isn't my call, but if I was an American I would have voted for Gore. I do think it's important though that Americans support their president whoever it may be. Just as we Canadians try to support whoever is in running the show for us.


----------



## Randy (Nov 28, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by J'Bo *_
> I have to admit that although i think Bush is a weiny, he proved to be a decent man by going over there.
> 
> I still think you guys should have choosen Gore and none of this would have happened in the first place.





Chosen Gore    

I won't even comment on that one.


----------



## Randy (Nov 28, 2003)

J'BO,

I think I caught whatever you had....I sick now


----------



## Randy (Nov 28, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Craft *_
> In my personal opinion it seemed Gore had a higher level of intelligence vs Bush. Again, that's just my personal opinion.
> Although the Bush visit to Iraq was certainly courageous, I'll give him that.
> Obviously being Canadian it isn't my call, but if I was an American I would have voted for Gore. I do think it's important though that Americans support their president whoever it may be. Just as we Canadians try to support whoever is in running the show for us.



Craft, I'm glad you didn't vote, cause if you voted for Gore you would of been voting for a loser 

Besides, isn't this thread titled "In support of President Bush?"


----------



## maniclion (Nov 28, 2003)

Are we sure that he was even in Iraq?


----------



## Randy (Nov 28, 2003)

No Maniclion, it was just a figment of our imagination


----------



## BUSTINOUT (Nov 28, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Craft *_
> In my personal opinion it seemed Gore had a higher level of intelligence vs Bush.



That does not equate into a good leader though(use clinton as example).  Abe Lincoln...great leader and not the most highly educated.  The world is full of educated derilects.  I agree with standing behind your leader though.


----------



## J'Bo (Nov 28, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by BUSTINOUT *_
> No offense J'Bo but that's crap.  Gore was a wussy in a coma, and the last thing we need are two comatose leaders right next door to eachother.
> 
> Just curious as to what you believe Gore would have done better.  The only reason I ask is because the only perspective I get is the one I see here(in the states).
> ...



Really? i listened to Gore Vs. Bush pre-election and i thought that if anyone was a wus it was old man Bush. 

I still have a mini cough when i talk on the phone or go to sleep...but i am feeling much better thanks 

Craft...i agree Gore seems to be alot more educated than Bush and personally i think that anyone would feel safe going to a country with 20,000 body gaurds 

Randy...Bringing up politics on the forum is brave of me isnt it...sorry your sick...i must have coughed on my monitor 

BO...and would you stand behind Hitler if he was your leader


----------



## Randy (Nov 28, 2003)

Yes, J'Bo is brave... will you be my leader


----------



## Craft (Nov 28, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Randy *_
> Craft, I'm glad you didn't vote, cause if you voted for Gore you would of been voting for a loser
> 
> Besides, isn't this thread titled "In support of President Bush?"



First off, if Gore _was_ elected... would you support him?

Obviously a shit load of people did vote for Gore, not everyone voted for Bush.

And yes, you're right it is a thread based on support for Bush.


----------



## J'Bo (Nov 28, 2003)

I will refrain from commenting on that one...ok maybe i wont...i would do a better job


----------



## J'Bo (Nov 28, 2003)

Craft...we all know that Gore would have done better but they will never admit it  and werent the results so close that they had to recount several times  that does mean that Gore was popular.


----------



## Craft (Nov 28, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by J'Bo *_
> Craft...we all know that Gore would have done better but they will never admit it  and werent the results so close that they had to recount several times  that does mean that Gore was popular.



I'm not 100% sure Gore would have done better, but I'm more than confident he's the intelligent one out of the two. 
Yes the votes were very close so that does go to show that many many Americans thought Gore would have made a good President.


----------



## Randy (Nov 28, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Craft *_
> First off, if Gore _was_ elected... would you support him?
> 
> Obviously a shit load of people did vote for Gore, not everyone voted for Bush.
> ...



If Gore was elected would I support him?  
Well that all depends on his performance.  If he's screwing up the country, absolutely not,  would you?  That is a stupid question.

Not everyone voted for Bush.  Another bright statement.
I did not create this thread to compare votes 
If you don't like Bush, don't come into a thread that invites Bush Supporters.

You're right it is a thread based on support for bush 
Why the confused face? What part of this don't you understand?


----------



## J'Bo (Nov 28, 2003)

Holy Randy your a touchy sick grouch today.
Its opinions thats all and when you bring up politics there is bound to be some arguments flying around.


----------



## Craft (Nov 28, 2003)

Why don't you get your back up, how's that for an idea? 

I'm under the impression I can comment on any thread at this forum, whether YOU like it or not. 

I haven't been slamming Bush nor have I been slamming you. So don't be referring to what I've said as stupid. Thanks.


----------



## BUSTINOUT (Nov 28, 2003)

Glad you are feeling better...

All very good points J'Bo that deserve comment.



> _*Originally posted by J'Bo *_
> Really? i listened to Gore Vs. Bush pre-election and i thought that if anyone was a wus it was old man Bush.



Then define wuss.  I've always been curious of the Canadian definition since I'm sure it differs widely from ours.   



> Craft...i agree Gore seems to be alot more educated than Bush and personally i think that anyone would feel safe going to a country with 20,000 body gaurds



Bodyguards do no good when you are in the air and people are fining SAMs at you.  For those not familiar with combat...that is Surface to Air Missile.



> Randy...Bringing up politics on the forum is brave of me isnt it...sorry your sick...i must have coughed on my monitor



Always up for a good discussion.  I like that about you J!



> BO...and would you stand behind Hitler if he was your leader



Ask your fellow Canadian Craft.  I was agreeing with him.  But I think you are missing the point and you know me better than that.  I sure hope you are not compaing the two.  That would be like me comparing Chretien with Red Green. lol  Then again, that's not much of a stretch is it?


----------



## Randy (Nov 28, 2003)

Craft, 

Your right!  I guess I am grouchy today.  I didn't mean to imply you couldn't comment on any thread.  

And you can certainly voice your opinions.


----------



## BUSTINOUT (Nov 28, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Craft *_
> but I'm more than confident he's the intelligent one out of the two.



You still haven't commented on my reply to you the first time you made mention of this.  So what if he's more educated.  That don't mean dick in leading a country.  And yes he was very popular...especially among many Americans with their hands out.


----------



## Randy (Nov 28, 2003)

Yeah...he was popular Bustin...  Gore didn't even win his own state


----------



## Craft (Nov 28, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by BUSTINOUT *_
> You still haven't commented on my reply to you the first time you made mention of this.  So what if he's more educated.  That don't mean dick in leading a country.  And yes he was very popular...especially among many Americans with their hands out.



In my personal opinion, intelligence would have a great deal of influence on leading a country. How could it not!?


----------



## Randy (Nov 28, 2003)

Craft,

Name a Presidential candidate that is not intelligent..  Hell, if they weren't intelligent they sure the hell wouldn't be in their position.   Bustin is not saying intelligence would not have a great deal of influence on a leading country.   He's saying that your comparing slight differences in their intelligence would not.

Your saying that Gore is more intelligent than Bush, and your saying that you would take Gore over Bush 100 percent.. 
Define this?   In what ways is Gore more intelligent than Bush?
How would Gore make a better President?


----------



## Craft (Nov 28, 2003)

True. 

And on that note, I'm aborting from this thread.  

Enough said.


----------



## BUSTINOUT (Nov 28, 2003)

I agree, educatoin is important...no question about it.  But you sound like it is of utmost importance in leading a country.  In many ways it is, but it depends on what they are educated in.  I know alot of people that were 4.0's in school, and could not lead a blind man across the street.


----------



## BUSTINOUT (Nov 28, 2003)

you Canadians know I love ya'll.


----------



## J'Bo (Nov 28, 2003)

BO...

A. Webster's/J'Bo's Canadian dictionary says Wuss= anyone that hides behind another and cant make decisions on his own...plus come on the dude just generally looks like a wuss 
B. you mean you wouldnt feel safe? i know i would
C. yah i am a debator and that isnt to be confused with a masterdebater
D. No i am not comparing the two i was just making a point of the fact that you dont have to agree with the decisions of your pres or prime cause believe me our mayor SUCKS ASS! Literally!  Dont even get me started on Chretien...he is a DORK!

Randy...as long as you relize this is just for fun and dont grouch out on people its all cool  get better babe.

BO...gotta go against you on this one too...intelligence counts for ALOT however they also have to possess street smarts...i dont think Bush has any personally...Now Arnold has street smarts and is quite intelligent and so i think that he will make wise decisions.

Randy...well here is an example Gore can spell potato 

Just a note here but almost everything we will ever hear come out of Bush's or Gores mouth will be edited before hand and written by a hired speech pr guy/women. Therefore we probably will never be able to tell who is more intelligent in reality.

BO....A's in school have nothing to do with intelligence at all.


----------



## maniclion (Nov 28, 2003)

I think you all are "misunderestimating" Bush.  To put it in his own words.


----------



## maniclion (Nov 28, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Randy *_
> Craft, I'm glad you didn't vote, cause if you voted for Gore you would of been voting for a loser
> 
> Besides, isn't this thread titled "In support of President Bush?"




"As you know, these are open forums, you're able to come and listen to what I have to say." ???George W. Bush, Washington, D.C., Oct. 28, 2003

I see why you like Bush.


----------



## Randy (Nov 28, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by maniclion *_
> "As you know, these are open forums, you're able to come and listen to what I have to say." ???George W. Bush, Washington, D.C., Oct. 28, 2003
> 
> I see why you like Bush.



Can you define what you meant by that in english


----------



## J'Bo (Nov 28, 2003)

i was thinking the same thing


----------



## Randy (Nov 28, 2003)




----------



## gr81 (Nov 28, 2003)

I can't believe that there are so many bush supporters in this site, what a bunch of BS. How can you take that clown motha fucka seriously. He just gets up on the mic and starts spouting cliches over and over again about how we need to get the "bad guys" and triumph over evil, Does he hoonestly think we are that stupid to fall for that crap. please! apparently some of you are. get a clue. J'bo dear, you are right on with most of your comments, and I believe that you could do a better job than him. In fact I thing a hurd of wild mountain goats could do better than him for christs sake. all that these actions are  supposed to accomplish is to make himself look good and you fools are falling for it. it is just an attempt to polish his image. just like his punk assdressing up in a flight suit, which I may add pissed off anyone who has ever served in the air force seeing as how bush was never a part of the AF.  I have said it before and I will say it again, FUCK BUSH. I have no respect for him and I won't until he cleans up the mess he has made and shows that he cares about people like me. 

PS please no one respond to this unless you are willing to debate open-mindedly. I am tired of arguing this topic with people. You have your opinion and I have mine, lets just agree to disagree b/c you cannot even see where I am coming from. It is a pointless argument.


----------



## J'Bo (Nov 28, 2003)

Oh yes the almighty GR81 has appeared 

I knew that you were intelligent  Good post


----------



## Pepper (Nov 28, 2003)

I am a huge Bush fan. I was not at first but he has done a great job. The notion that Gore would have been a better president is laughable.

GWB is an honorable man.  Is he the brightest president we have ever had? No, but he is a leader. Clinton was bright and look at what a clown he was.

You are way out of line, gr81. For a man who know so much about pro football, you disappoint me


----------



## gr81 (Nov 28, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by J'Bo *_
> Oh yes the almighty GR81 has appeared
> 
> I knew that you were intelligent  Good post




it just goes to show who the big brains are in here right J why is it that the canadien can understand that bush is a clown and some americans can't?!


----------



## J'Bo (Nov 28, 2003)

i dont know GR81 its a touchy topic for some people and i think that its because they dont want to admit when a mistake has been made...personally i dont think Bush has made many positive decisions for your country...however i am not gonna complain cause its made our dollar go WAY up   so great job to him


----------



## gr81 (Nov 28, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Pepper *_
> You are way out of line, gr81. For a man who know so much about pro football, you disappoint me



how am I out of line? what has bush done for us that has been beneficial to everyday middle class people like me and you huh? I would love to know. The brightests pres ever, ha ha ah ha. Give me a break. He can't even pronounce the word nuclear for gods sake. Clinton may have been a fool too but he did a good job and he was relatable to the average person. Clinton was a much better pres than bush.


----------



## Pepper (Nov 28, 2003)

Yeah, other than cutting taxes, stomping on terrorist assholes, turning around the economy, winning a war and returning some integrity to the office of President...you're right, he's done very little.


----------



## Pepper (Nov 28, 2003)

I didn't say he was the brightest president...I said he WASN'T the brightest.

I listed what he has done...I got a $1,200 check from "him" in July. The economy is clearly coming back now. On top of that, he has not embarrassed the office with scandal after scandal.

He is, in short, a leader.


----------



## J'Bo (Nov 28, 2003)

Integrity? where the hell is that? Winning a war? you arent serious...now that is fucked up...just because you arent fighting my dear does not mean he hasent created a war....millions of people are dying because of Bush.


----------



## Pepper (Nov 28, 2003)

That is just plain sad, J'Bo. I don't think I can even begin to address that.

Iraq is a mess, but it is not under the control of Saddam. Millions died under him, not Bush. THat is absurd.

Stunned,
Pepper


----------



## J'Bo (Nov 28, 2003)

and that cheque was a bogus act to say sorry for letting people get killed and killing many more in the future...and sorry that your economy sucks ass right now. (sorry about the immature language but i feel its appropriate when we are talking about a person like Bush)


----------



## maniclion (Nov 28, 2003)

We had the sympathy of the world after 9/11 and now everyone hates us for this Iraq situation.  It all has to do with oil, too.  
Go solar. But there is no chance of that happening with a President who has interests in the oil industry.  Plus how has it gone by that a few month's prior to his war there was found a diskette containing a presentation outlining plans to get Bush re-elected and #1 on the list was "Start A War"  .  So now he feels guilty and goes to Iraq on Thanksgiving,  I choked on my turkey when I saw that.  You are right Gr81 they are making a mockery of the general public.


----------



## J'Bo (Nov 28, 2003)

thats cool pepper...i still like you even though you like Bush...hey GR81 loves bushes, does that count? we can all deal with a little debate and wont take it personally....its how we get to know eachothers views...not whether someone is right or wrong...i know i am right anyways  j/k


----------



## Pepper (Nov 28, 2003)

I live and work in this economy. My firm has a vested interest in it...the economy is doing just fine.

What killed it was 9/11...a crisis Bush has done a great job at managing...not perfect, but great.


----------



## J'Bo (Nov 28, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by maniclion *_
> We had the sympathy of the world after 9/11 and now everyone hates us for this Iraq situation.  It all has to do with oil, too.
> Go solar. But there is no chance of that happening with a President who has interests in the oil industry.  Plus how has it gone by that a few month's prior to his war there was found a diskette containing a presentation outlining plans to get Bush re-elected and #1 on the list was "Start A War"  .  So now he feels guilty and goes to Iraq on Thanksgiving,  I choked on my turkey when I saw that.  You are right Gr81 they are making a mockery of the general public.



damn rights....he never wanted to go there...his advisors told him that it would be good for his image and the weiner was probably wearing depends when he went up to speak...speak about something that he probably never even read before he went there.


----------



## Pepper (Nov 28, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by J'Bo *_
> thats cool pepper...i still like you even though you like Bush...hey GR81 loves bushes, does that count? we can all deal with a little debate and wont take it personally....its how we get to know eachothers views...not whether someone is right or wrong...i know i am right anyways  j/k




I don't take arguements personally...esp with you and gr81...you are two of my favs here...but, with that said, yall are smoking crack on this one!


----------



## Randy (Nov 28, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by gr81 *_
> I can't believe that there are so many bush supporters in this site, what a bunch of BS. How can you take that clown motha fucka seriously. He just gets up on the mic and starts spouting cliches over and over again about how we need to get the "bad guys" and triumph over evil, Does he hoonestly think we are that stupid to fall for that crap. please! apparently some of you are. get a clue. J'bo dear, you are right on with most of your comments, and I believe that you could do a better job than him. In fact I thing a hurd of wild mountain goats could do better than him for christs sake. all that these actions are  supposed to accomplish is to make himself look good and you fools are falling for it. it is just an attempt to polish his image. just like his punk assdressing up in a flight suit, which I may add pissed off anyone who has ever served in the air force seeing as how bush was never a part of the AF.  I have said it before and I will say it again, FUCK BUSH. I have no respect for him and I won't until he cleans up the mess he has made and shows that he cares about people like me.
> 
> PS please no one respond to this unless you are willing to debate open-mindedly. I am tired of arguing this topic with people. You have your opinion and I have mine, lets just agree to disagree b/c you cannot even see where I am coming from. It is a pointless argument.



That's ok GR...  Bush I'm sure has no respect for you.. 
I hope though that he can still carry out his job without your supporting him  

Hell you probably didn't even vote


----------



## gr81 (Nov 28, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Pepper *_
> Yeah, other than cutting taxes*taxes are rasied during war time* , stomping on terrorist assholes*he went after the wrong terrorists, sadamn didn't bomb the trade center did he?* , turning around the economy*the economy wasn't at an al time high during his presidency was it? nope that was clinton. Bush fucked it up* , winning a war and returning some integrity to the office of President...you're right, he's done very little.*He has no integrity, teh only reason he put american lives at stake was b/c of OIL, not doing what is right! Integrity my ass, killing innocent lives for no reason, all teh while not even planning for what the post war efforts would be like. He is propossing that something like $800 billion be invested into iraq. Howabout putting taht cash into teh problems we have HERE, IN AMERICA, not overseas. WE NEED IT HERE GOD DAMNIT. that is integrity*


----------



## J'Bo (Nov 28, 2003)

perhaps your life is ok but how are the lives of the many women and children that are fatherless because they are fighting or should i say cleaning up after Bushes stupid ass mistakes...he has lowered himself to terrorist levels is what i believe and has nothing to be proud of....JMO and maybe i dont know anything but sometimes its easier for someone who is on the outside to look inside the glass house and see what is going on.


----------



## J'Bo (Nov 28, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Pepper *_
> I don't take arguements personally...esp with you and gr81...you are two of my favs here...but, with that said, yall are smoking crack on this one!



well close we are smokin ganga cause my gov. made it legal


----------



## Pepper (Nov 28, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by maniclion *_Go solar.



What kills me about this is that it is said like it is just that simple. Just choose to do it. 

Nevermind that Sadam was brutally killing his own people and destabilizing the region...Bush is from Texas so this has to be about oil.


----------



## gr81 (Nov 28, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by maniclion *_
> We had the sympathy of the world after 9/11 and now everyone hates us for this Iraq situation.  It all has to do with oil, too.
> Go solar. But there is no chance of that happening with a President who has interests in the oil industry.  Plus how has it gone by that a few month's prior to his war there was found a diskette containing a presentation outlining plans to get Bush re-elected and #1 on the list was "Start A War"  .  So now he feels guilty and goes to Iraq on Thanksgiving,  I choked on my turkey when I saw that.  You are right Gr81 they are making a mockery of the general public.




very well put man, it is a mockery and you are all playing right into it with this thanksgiving effort, big deal. what he did yesterday means nothing! nothing


----------



## J'Bo (Nov 28, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Randy *_
> That's ok GR...  Bush I'm sure has no respect for you..
> I hope though that he can still carry out his job without your supporting him



GR81 this is funny you have to admit...actually i think that GR81 has such a big mouth (i mean that in a good way) that he may disrupt his job  Right babe?


----------



## gr81 (Nov 28, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by J'Bo *_
> ...hey GR81 loves bushes, does that count?




actually I like a little landing strip or no hair at all. I really don't like bushes anynmore than I like bush. ha ha


----------



## J'Bo (Nov 28, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Pepper *_
> What kills me about this is that it is said like it is just that simple. Just choose to do it.
> 
> Nevermind that Sadam was brutally killing his own people and destabilizing the region...Bush is from Texas so this has to be about oil.



Well one thing is for sure we will all NEVER find out what 9/11 was ever about nor will we find out what the political asses do and think behind close doors...for all we know Bin Laden could have just screwed Bush's mom


----------



## J'Bo (Nov 28, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by gr81 *_
> actually I like a little landing strip or no hair at all. I really don't like bushes anynmore than I like bush. ha ha



Man this is great Friday night comedy...thanks GR81


----------



## Pepper (Nov 28, 2003)

gr81, can we get this back to what's important...can we win on road? that Minnesota game is going to be huge. It is must win. ...see, now I am looking past the browns, hope they don't do that.


----------



## Randy (Nov 28, 2003)

Yeah I think it is funny too.....I haven't had that good of a laugh for a long time


----------



## gr81 (Nov 28, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Pepper *_
> ...Bush is from Texas so this has to be about oil.




hey pepper, I got love for ya bro, afterall you are a Hawk fan and there aren't may out there but Cmon. let me put this very boldly.....EVERYTHING TEH UNITED STATES HAS EVER DONE IN ITS HISTORY HAS BEEN IN ITS OWN INTERESTS, EVERYTHING BOILS DOWN TO MONEY, AND IN THIS CASE OIL. Why do you think that we are  investing so much into their rebuilding efforts, so they think we are good people, hell no. It is all about oil bro. any expert politician will tell you that.


----------



## J'Bo (Nov 28, 2003)

how about them rippers nowadays


----------



## gr81 (Nov 28, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by J'Bo *_
> ...for all we know Bin Laden could have just screwed Bush's mom





Cmon J, this right here is funnier than anything I ever posted, ha ha. I am rolling over here with this shit. OMFG!!!


----------



## Pepper (Nov 28, 2003)

OK, gr81/J'bo, you guys are alright with me. In fact, I am watching Reece Witherspoon right now and am struggling to concentrate on this arguement. 

So, I will be glad to whore but I am going to leave the politics alone for now.


----------



## J'Bo (Nov 28, 2003)

personally i think the majority of them need to do some sit-ups and get on a stair master


----------



## J'Bo (Nov 28, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by gr81 *_
> Cmon J, this right here is funnier than anything I ever posted, ha ha. I am rolling over here with this shit. OMFG!!!



I know i am on a roll tonight  cause i havent been laid in a while...feeling frisky


----------



## J'Bo (Nov 28, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Pepper *_
> OK, gr81/J'bo, you guys are alright with me. In fact, I am watching Reece Witherspoon right now and am struggling to concentrate on this arguement.
> 
> So, I will be glad to whore but I am going to leave the politics alone for now.



Yah thats ok...come back when you have some real proof  j/k


----------



## Pepper (Nov 28, 2003)

I am not going anywhere, just going to quit trying to talk sense into your hard-head. The lack of sex is obviously effecting your reasoning...I know it does mine.


----------



## gr81 (Nov 28, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Pepper *_
> gr81, can we get this back to what's important...can we win on road? that Minnesota game is going to be huge. It is must win. ...see, now I am looking past the browns, hope they don't do that.




I don't know about that man, they are playing like shit on the road. You can really never know which team is gonna show up on sunday either. I agree it is a must win though, tey have already blown their division lead even though Bulger is playing like shit. They are in trouble. They need to finish at least 10-5 IMO if not better. The eagle are playing hella good, Dallas, Green bay, St louis and Minnesota can all make it in so we need to step it up and play all 4 quarters for a change.


----------



## maniclion (Nov 28, 2003)

"Transfusions of blood for oil." Not In Our Name Project

And did we not create Saddam to help against Iran and the Ayatollah Khomeini......

It's an comedy of errors passed on from administration to administration.


----------



## J'Bo (Nov 28, 2003)

those rippers hey


----------



## gr81 (Nov 28, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by J'Bo *_
> I know i am on a roll tonight  cause i havent been laid in a while...feeling frisky




hey ya know we aren't that far away from each other J, I will be glad to service you anytime. I just so happen to like em frisky too, what a coikidink!


----------



## J'Bo (Nov 28, 2003)

GR81...then you would call me your BITCH


----------



## gr81 (Nov 28, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Randy *_
> That's ok GR...  Bush I'm sure has no respect for you..
> I hope though that he can still carry out his job without your supporting him
> 
> Hell you probably didn't even vote




  thats right I didn't vote b/c I didn't want to support either of them. don't even get me started on that. I have no reason to respect him, he doesn't give a fuck about me.. Bush should respect me, I am true to myself which hge will never be. He can learn a thing or two from me.


----------



## gr81 (Nov 28, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by J'Bo *_
> GR81...then you would call me your BITCH




no silly, if you want we could reverse roles and I could be your bitch  . I am versatile, I like to mix it up every now and then. I don't have to tlak dirty though, I can be romantic if thats what it takes.


----------



## J'Bo (Nov 28, 2003)

who wants romance nowadays  

hey be nice to randy and no fingers here....its all in fun gr81...not everyone can be as smart as you and i 

k i am heading into the bath...chat with you yankees later


----------



## gr81 (Nov 28, 2003)

oooh the bath, have fun......sorry you can tell I am a little frisky myself  

see ya later BBB . oh that stands for bubble butt babe


----------



## J'Bo (Nov 28, 2003)

bye babes.


----------



## BigBallaGA (Nov 28, 2003)

BUSH SUCKS A FAT DICK !!!!!!!!!!!! period period period

him and his pops are among the worst presidents that this country has ever seen......


----------



## Dero (Nov 28, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Randy *_
> Oaktown,
> 
> Her visit wasn't fake, she's spreading herself around trying to get publicity. But she does'nt swallow!!!!


----------



## Randy (Nov 28, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by gr81 *_
> thats right I didn't vote b/c I didn't want to support either of them. don't even get me started on that. I have no reason to respect him, he doesn't give a fuck about me.. Bush should respect me, I am true to myself which hge will never be. He can learn a thing or two from me.



I didn't think you voted GR    It's funny how someone that didn't even fuckin vote can sit here and put down any one of the Presidents.  If you didn't like them, and didn't vote, then you don't deserve to say shit.  

And here is a big  to you.

The only thing that Bush can learn from you is your a Prick.


----------



## Randy (Nov 28, 2003)

It's funny that people can say Bush sucks, he's the worst president but they didn't vote, and couldn't describe one valid example of what he did or didn't do to make him a bad president.


----------



## kbm8795 (Nov 28, 2003)

Now you sure got a lot to learn, Randy....like voting had much of anything to do with how our President was appointed this time around....

You seem to forget that the Party selects the candidate...and if both of those clowns the major parties selected the last time around is the best this country can produce in leaders, we've got a lot to worry about. I think some people didn't vote because they saw no candidate selected by the Parties worth voting for - and didn't want to vote against someone. 

I've never understood why some Party members always think their dictated candidate is the closest American to God Almighty.


----------



## J'Bo (Nov 28, 2003)

i actually think that GR81 said he did not vote because he felt that neither candidates were worthy. 
i would have taken his vote for him though...and voted GORE all the way


----------



## Randy (Nov 28, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by kbm8795 *_
> Now you sure got a lot to learn, Randy....like voting had much of anything to do with how our President was appointed this time around....
> 
> You seem to forget that the Party selects the candidate...and if both of those clowns the major parties selected the last time around is the best this country can produce in leaders, we've got a lot to worry about. I think some people didn't vote because they saw no candidate selected by the Parties worth voting for - and didn't want to vote against someone.
> ...



Bush was "Elected" by the people , but due to Gore's whining and questioning the fairness of the voting process, the Supreme Court verified that Bush was the winner and thereby appointed him President.  But later on, they found that he would have won fair and square anyway.  Now I agree the voting process was screwed up, but If voting had nothing to do with it, then why do we bother voting? Do we do it just to make the election and the propositions on the ballet look official


----------



## Randy (Nov 28, 2003)

In any case, this subject is getting old.

At least I feel proud to say I support our leader of our country.
And everyone is entitled to their own opinion about him.  

And J'BO I'm glad you didn't vote for Gore --- you would of lost babe  

And all of you can continue trashing Bush today, tomorrow, next week, next month etc. But the fact is, when you go to bed at night, and wake up in the morning,  Bush will still be your president 

I'm done


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Nov 28, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by kbm8795 *_I've never understood why some Party members always think their dictated candidate is the closest American to God Almighty.



Because he is.  Who needs the fuckin' Pope when you got George Bush?


----------



## Randy (Nov 28, 2003)

LOL Yeah, you go Satan


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Nov 28, 2003)

Hey you're here! 

So watcha think of that free porn thread?


----------



## Randy (Nov 28, 2003)

Well "Free" is one of those good four letter words Satan 

Now let me think about "porn" 
Ok,  give me some


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Nov 28, 2003)

People think I'm joking, but I'm totally serious.  I will mail them to the true whore.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Nov 28, 2003)

i.e. Rock.


----------



## Randy (Nov 28, 2003)

Well that is a very kind gesture Satan....But if those came to my door,  GF would make me stay in dog house.  And there is no VCR out there


----------



## BUSTINOUT (Nov 28, 2003)

This may take awhile... I'm still "awake" on ECA so here goes...it's my turn...

First, a disclaimer...  I got much love for most of you, but that does not mean I won't get personal and take issues with your replies.  Besides, one good turn deserves another right?...Good, I'm glad we agree.



> _*Originally posted by gr81 *_
> I can't believe that there are so many bush supporters in this site, what a bunch of BS. How can you take that clown motha fucka seriously.  I have said it before and I will say it again, FUCK BUSH. I have no respect for him and I won't until he cleans up the mess he has made and shows that he cares about people like me.



The same way there was support for that cheating scumbag that you liked(Clinton).  WAAAA...He doesn't care about ME ME ME..the cries of the victim



> PS please no one respond to this unless you are willing to debate open-mindedly. I am tired of arguing this topic with people. You have your opinion and I have mine, lets just agree to disagree b/c you cannot even see where I am coming from. It is a pointless argument.



Open minded like you? HA!!!  Because people do not agree with you?  Personally, I don't see much of anyone coming from where you are coming from. lol  Com'n man, at least carry a conversation that looks like you took advantage of the educational system that the liberals are always whining about dumping more money into.



> why is it that the canadien can understand that bush is a clown and some americans can't?!



I got plenty of info on flights and immigration if you are interested.



> Clinton may have been a fool too but he did a good job and he was relatable to the average person. Clinton was a much better pres than bush.



Or at least the average person that gets a blowjob by someone other than his wife.



> _*Originally posted by J'Bo *_
> Integrity? where the hell is that? Winning a war? you arent serious...now that is fucked up...just because you arent fighting my dear does not mean he hasent created a war....millions of people are dying because of Bush.



Integrity in the sense that he is not a womanizing slut.  He did not create a war, just finished one. lol  I think millions is a tad of an exageration.  Sadaam killed millions...remember?




> _*Originally posted by maniclion *_
> We had the sympathy of the world after 9/11 and now everyone hates us for this Iraq situation.  It all has to do with oil, too.
> Go solar. But there is no chance of that happening with a President who has interests in the oil industry.  Plus how has it gone by that a few month's prior to his war there was found a diskette containing a presentation outlining plans to get Bush re-elected and #1 on the list was "Start A War"  .  So now he feels guilty and goes to Iraq on Thanksgiving,  I choked on my turkey when I saw that.  You are right Gr81 they are making a mockery of the general public.



That is a crock of shit man.  You make it sounds like he is the only one with power in the oil industry.  I too would love to see us use more solar power, but there are a ton of other companies and industries that have interest in oil too.  What a moronic post.  Evidentally you didn't choke on your turkey long enough.



> _*Originally posted by J'Bo *_
> damn rights....he never wanted to go there...his advisors told him that it would be good for his image and the weiner was probably wearing depends when he went up to speak...speak about something that he probably never even read before he went there.



So what...welcome to politics. lol



> _*Originally posted by gr81 *_
> He has no integrity, teh only reason he put american lives at stake was b/c of OIL, not doing what is right! Integrity my ass, killing innocent lives for no reason,



Yeah, and got a majority to vote on it? PLEASE.......



> _*Originally posted by J'Bo *_
> perhaps your life is ok but how are the lives of the many women and children that are fatherless because they are fighting or should i say cleaning up after Bushes stupid ass mistakes



People here understand that that is a very real threat when they join our armed forces.  We don't enjoy all of our luxuring on the backs of others.



> JMO and maybe i dont know anything but sometimes its easier for someone who is on the outside to look inside the glass house and see what is going on.



But I don't think this is one of those times.



> _*Originally posted by gr81 *_
> very well put man, it is a mockery and you are all playing right into it with this thanksgiving effort, big deal. what he did yesterday means nothing! nothing.



That makes no damn sense man.  What do you want...to know what he is going to do tomorrow? ROFL...  If that was the blowjob king over there, you'd be on your knees bowing to him.



> _*Originally posted by gr81 *_
> thats right I didn't vote b/c I didn't want to support either of them. don't even get me started on that.



The battle cry of the "complainer", not the "doer".



> Bush should respect me, I am true to myself which hge will never be. He can learn a thing or two from me.



Oh please...are you serious?  Do you know what an egotist you sound like man?  Like nobody is true to themselves but the almighty gr81.  This is laughable man...I'm sorry. 



> _*Originally posted by BigBallaGA *_
> BUSH SUCKS A FAT DICK !!!!!!!!!!!! period period period



Now there is an intellegent post. 

That's all for now.  Have a good night everyone.


----------



## brennan (Nov 29, 2003)

I'm very much for Bush...I hate people who are so anti-Bush..u can not agree with him, but dont slam him so hard..he is our leader and I trust him..btw, Hillary was in Afghanistan


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Nov 29, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by brennan *_btw, Hillary was in Afghanistan



Which was definately ruse.


----------



## maniclion (Nov 29, 2003)

BO- "That is a crock of shit man. You make it sounds like he is the only one with power in the oil industry. I too would love to see us use more solar power, but there are a ton of other companies and industries that have interest in oil too. What a moronic post. Evidentally you didn't choke on your turkey long enough.


As our leader he has the chance to set a precedent and start advocating alternate energy yet he boldly goes to Iraq and drives out Saddam, stalls for time while draining as much oil as he can from the region and sets up a deal with Britain to provide aid for oil.  Germany and France don't want anything to do with it because they are already ahead of the game in hydrogen and solar energy usage.  Now instead of tapping into reserves in Texas, he would rather deplete other regions so that when the crisis is on he can sell his oil for top dollar.  The Hubbert Curve which predicts oil depletion rates was recently shown to me at a seminar I attended, it forecasts that at current trends we are facing a major energy crisis in 15 years, we need oil for other important items such as plastics, asphalt, etc. it even takes oil to make solar panels.  This is the biggest issue we must face now above all else, because everything that keeps the planet going requires energy, from growing food, to harvesting, preparing, transporting, to powering the homes that the people in that process live in and so on.  Right now all of our political decisions are based on where are we going to get fuel from and who stands in our way of getting it.  Stop subsidizing the oil and gas industries.  Right now, the federal government gives ten times as much financial support to non-renewable fossil fuel industries as it does to renewable energy sources.   Bush and Cheney, each of whom made millions in the oil business, are arguing that increased drilling in general???and Arctic drilling in particular???is necessary to reduce our dependence on foreign oil producers.  What they???re not telling you is that we are currently selling large amounts of oil to Asia.   How dependent on foreign oil can we be if we have enough domestic oil to sell for profit?


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Nov 29, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by maniclion *_Germany and France don't want anything to do with it because they are already ahead of the game in hydrogen and solar energy usage.




This must be the reason they charge $7.00 per liter of petrol.


----------



## gr81 (Nov 29, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Randy *_
> Bush was "Elected" by the people , but due to Gore's whining and questioning the fairness of the voting process, the Supreme Court verified that Bush was the winner and thereby appointed him President.  But later on, they found that he would have won fair and square anyway.  Now I agree the voting process was screwed up, but If voting had nothing to do with it, then why do we bother voting? Do we do it just to make the election and the propositions on the ballet look official




Actually if you knew anything about politics then you would know that it is not the people that elect the president. When it is all said and done it is the electoral college that actually elects the president. The EC is made up of representitives from each state and they don't have to really vote for who won the popular election in that specific state. The united states is not a true democracy, it is a republic pal. Of course sonce you were being a smartass to me you obviously knew that right? you are obviously uneducated when it comes to how the political and specifically teh ellection process works so next time shut your mouth. Oh and I will be glad to debate with you just how Bush is a bad president if you want, you never asked me. I may be a prick but at least I question what is being force fed to me by the gov before I accept it as truth. You should try it sometime.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Nov 29, 2003)

The elctoral college makes a lot of sense.  The majority vote by the people determines the vote of the electoral college.  All states have the same number of representatives no matter their population.  That way no large state like CA or TX could vote a President into office with a majority vote.  This way all states as represented by the people have a say.  Sure, more people may have actually voted for one person over the other, but numbers don't count, it's more fair this way.


----------



## gr81 (Nov 29, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by BUSTINOUT *_
> First, a disclaimer...  I got much love for most of you, but that does not mean I won't get personal and take issues with your replies.  Besides, one good turn deserves another right?...Good, I'm glad we agree.
> *Right back at'cha bro. Being able to debate issues makes way for understanding and change, which is important to grow stronger*
> 
> ...


----------



## gr81 (Nov 29, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by TheGreatSatan *_
> The elctoral college makes a lot of sense.  The majority vote by the people determines the vote of the electoral college.  All states have the same number of representatives no matter their population.  That way no large state like CA or TX could vote a President into office with a majority vote.  This way all states as represented by the people have a say.  Sure, more people may have actually voted for one person over the other, but numbers don't count, it's more fair this way.




Makes sense or not I was just teaching Randy a lesson in poli sci. He actually seems to believe that his vote directly determines who becomes the president like he actually has power or this coutry actually gives a shit what he thinks. Bush didn't win the popular election, Gore won and he wsan't the one wining about it even though he was screwed over. The people spoke and Bush wasn't who the people wanted.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Nov 29, 2003)

Regardless Bush was elected.  The country is better off with that flake Gore out of office.


----------



## Randy (Nov 29, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by gr81 *_
> Actually if you knew anything about politics then you would know that it is not the people that elect the president. When it is all said and done it is the electoral college that actually elects the president. The EC is made up of representitives from each state and they don't have to really vote for who won the popular election in that specific state. The united states is not a true democracy, it is a republic pal. Of course sonce you were being a smartass to me you obviously knew that right? you are obviously uneducated when it comes to how the political and specifically teh ellection process works so next time shut your mouth. Oh and I will be glad to debate with you just how Bush is a bad president if you want, you never asked me. I may be a prick but at least I question what is being force fed to me by the gov before I accept it as truth. You should try it sometime.



I didn't know GR that I needed to go into a description of how the president was elected.  When I stated that he was elected by the people, did you actually think I met that it was the sole entity of the election process (Your dumber than I thought).  It has been awhile but I believe I got an A in government.  I know how the process works.  It's good to see that you read up on it on the internet and described a few lines for us here on what you read    Now GR,  your questioning my education regarding the election process   You're a riot   Like I said, I am fully familiar with the election process.  Now even if I was not, what does that have to do with my support for President Bush.  As for debating that with you,  why do I need to waste my time.  I voted for Bush,  I support Bush, and there is nothing your dumb ass can say to change that.  So go right ahead and make yourself look more stupid than you already are.


----------



## Randy (Nov 29, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by TheGreatSatan *_
> Regardless Bush was elected.  The country is better off with that flake Gore out of office.



Exactly.... You need to just face it GR pal,  Bush is the man


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Nov 29, 2003)

Besides, next election you can just vote for another Democratic clown.


----------



## Randy (Nov 29, 2003)

GR is to stupid to even cast a vote Satan.  He questions my education in reference to the election process, criticizes the president, and doesn't even vote himself


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Nov 29, 2003)

Young, dumb, fulla cum.


----------



## Randy (Nov 29, 2003)

Well it's late...I'm going to turn in.  
Maybe after some more intensive surfing on the net,  GR can find some more intelligent things to post


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Nov 29, 2003)

Hey, GR try CNN!


----------



## J'Bo (Nov 29, 2003)

BO...you seriously dont think that Bush and every other damn president wasnt getting hummers under the desk? comeon you know the stats on infedelity and i would put money on it that everyone in the white house has covered up a little play here and there. clinton just did not cover it up well enough.


----------



## BUSTINOUT (Nov 29, 2003)

Hey sweetie, that is where we differ I guess.  I'm not about to assume one person has done something just because another has.  That would open me up to stereotyping blacks, jews, wops(of which I am), mexicans, gays, lesbians, France, German(nevermind, they are both proven pussies) and most of all...CANADIANS!!!  YA BUNCH OF DRUNKS!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## J'Bo (Nov 29, 2003)

you stereotyping me? ok i am a drunk


----------



## maniclion (Nov 29, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by TheGreatSatan *_
> This must be the reason they charge $7.00 per liter of petrol.



They tax the hell out of fossil fuels so that they can subsidize green energy.  Duh


----------



## Randy (Nov 29, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by maniclion *_
> They tax the hell out of fossil fuels so that they can subsidize green energy.  Duh



Oh gee!  Doesn't everyone in this world know that they tax the hell out of fossil fuels so that they can subsidize green energy. 
Everyone in this world must be pretty dumb if they don't know that


----------



## Randy (Nov 29, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by J'Bo *_
> BO...you seriously dont think that Bush and every other damn president wasnt getting hummers under the desk? comeon you know the stats on infedelity and i would put money on it that everyone in the white house has covered up a little play here and there. clinton just did not cover it up well enough.



You seriously don't think that being the President, you would want to risk your Presidential career on a blowjob.  Now a little play is different, as long as it???s with your wife.
Now if one was dumb enough to get a hummer under their desk, and didn???t have enough intelligence to know if they had been spotted or compromised, then they have to deal with the consequences.  I think the American people would have been much more understanding of the situation if he would of admitted what happened.   It is a fact that it was far worse after the media pushed the story out, and word got out that he tried to cover it up.  After that, he completely discredited himself.  If he would lie about that, what else would or did he lie about. .   How could Clinton have ever done a good job for our country?  It was inevitable that he was so busy trying to cover up his own ass, what good could he have possibly done for our country?


----------



## kbm8795 (Nov 29, 2003)

I forgot that only Republican Party members have the corner on what is morally superior behavior. You see, in this country, members of the Party don't ever have affairs, or sleep around on their wives, or ever...why...even take a drink of alcohol...

From the moment of their conception$ they have all jeen granted a halo of absolution in the eyes of the Universe, and their Party faithful follow them in the same manner as a monthly partner to the 700 Club. They get their information from Party-owned news organizations and believe in any kind of angle that pushes their Party line.  Any who air a dissenting opinion are immediately branded "liberals" or "democratic clowns" as if there can't be any room in their country for critical thinking or compromise. They alone are the "doers" - the self-defined "oppressed"power elitists who have done all the work building and defending this great Nation from all challenges inside and out.....and if they were involved with oppression or murder or corruption along the way, well...it's all good as long as their peepee gets hard only for their wives. If it wasn't for their enduring sacrifice and undying hard work, the millions of takers and ne'er do wells would swoop upon their mansions and take the fruits of their hard and always fair and just labor. 

The Nation is their entitlement because they were born to rule others and their frustration is only clear when there are substantial amounts of people who don't believe or want to join the Party. They don't even like the two-party system beyond finding it convenient to bait and brand the other party as a scapegoat - they'd be more than happy if there was only the Party itself, and those who are members, in control of everything.


----------



## Randy (Nov 29, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by kbm8795 *_
> I forgot that only Republican Party members have the corner on what is morally superior behavior. You see, in this country, members of the Party don't ever have affairs, or sleep around on their wives, or ever...why...even take a drink of alcohol...



What a joke, sounds like your condoning all of this   



> From the moment of their conception$ they have all jeen granted a halo of absolution in the eyes of the Universe, and their Party faithful follow them in the same manner as a monthly partner to the 700 Club.



  What the hell have you been smoking?    



> They get their information from Party-owned news organizations and believe in any kind of angle that pushes their Party line.  Any who air a dissenting opinion are immediately branded "liberals" or "democratic clowns" as if there can't be any room in their country for critical thinking or compromise. They alone are the "doers" - the self-defined "oppressed"power elitists who have done all the work building and defending this great Nation from all challenges inside and out.....and if they were involved with oppression or murder or corruption along the way, well...it's all good as long as their peepee gets hard only for their wives. If it wasn't for their enduring sacrifice and undying hard work, the millions of takers and ne'er do wells would swoop upon their mansions and take the fruits of their hard and always fair and just labor.
> 
> The Nation is their entitlement because they were born to rule others and their frustration is only clear when there are substantial amounts of people who don't believe or want to join the Party. They don't even like the two-party system beyond finding it convenient to bait and brand the other party as a scapegoat - they'd be more than happy if there was only the Party itself, and those who are members, in control of everything.



That was hilarious, you should write a book 
Oh by the way, did you have a point somewhere in all that bullshit?

I would like to believe that there is still a small fraction of humanity and dignity left in people, especially in our presidential leader.   Sure everyone is human and things happen.  But at least have the balls to admit it, not try to deceive everyone into thinking it didn't happen.  You make it sound like it is a normal occurrence to cheat on each other.  Especially like I said before, you think it is a smart thing to do to risk your Presidential career on a fricken blowjob: lol:  To me that is a very dumb move.  Hell if you can manage your own marriage, how can you manage to take care of the country?


----------



## kbm8795 (Nov 29, 2003)

I think the first point is a good one - you laughed.

The second point is that you still don't get it. 
It is, unfortunately, more "normal" than you realize for spouses to cheat on each other. If fidelity is the highest litmus test for presidential material, your statements would have more meaning. But since you created this thread to cheer for a President who has at least one daughter with a drinking problem, a recovered alcohol problem himself...a history of avoiding military service when this nation was at war...well, you get the picture. We don't need to mention the multiple slips of the tongue in his political speeches or even go into the misadvised rhetoric used to urge us into this war. 

The point is merely this - why cheer for a leader who was an appointed representative of a political party whose interest is in gaining and securing more power for itself? I will never believe that George Bush or Al Gore were the very best this country could ever put forward to lead. . .and THAT is the issue in this nation. B

When the citizens of a country can fall for cheap cliches and public relations buzzwords, it isn't anything to cheer about. It's an embarassment, and one reason why our incredible leaders have to use mice to test their dinner food when they are on a state visit overseas.

By the way...for someone who is such a big fan of voting, I'm sure you aren't too happy that in several states, the presidential primaries have been canceled next year - they are too expensive. Ironically, in all but one of those states, I believe, the effort was spearheaded by...gosh...the Republican Party. Electors to the nominating conventions will be chosen by party caucuses...of course, for one party, there is only one candidate anyway.


----------



## Randy (Nov 29, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by kbm8795 *_
> I think the first point is a good one - you laughed.



 If you gauge your points as being good ones when someone laughs at them, you are by far miscued.  But if you like to flatter yourself more power to ya   




> The second point is that you still don't get it.
> It is, unfortunately, more "normal" than you realize for spouses to cheat on each other. If fidelity is the highest litmus test for presidential material, your statements would have more meaning.



  So let me clarify this ??? You think it is normal for spouses to cheat on each other    Boy!  You sure make a great model citizen.  




> But since you created this thread to cheer for a President who has at least one daughter with a drinking problem, a recovered alcohol problem himself...a history of avoiding military service when this nation was at war...well, you get the picture. We don't need to mention the multiple slips of the tongue in his political speeches or even go into the misadvised rhetoric used to urge us into this war.




  Let see, Bush cannot possibly be a good President cause his daughter has a drinking problem.  And most importantly since he is a recovered alcoholic himself.  Hmmmm, I myself would admire someone who recognizes a problem and corrects it.  To me that is an admirable quality especially for a President.  And your dragging Bush???s military record into this???.Come on   That bullshit is so old.
You could do better than that.  This is a poor attempt to discredit Bush.  This kind of pathetic propaganda doesn???t mean dick.  Let see how did that go,  oh yeah he put in a request to change his orders to non-flight status. Pilots are removed from flight status all the time for various legitimate reasons.  They usually get reinstated as circumstances change.  Then due to paperwork issues, his records showed him missing for 1 year.  This all occurred completing 4 of his 6 years of service.  Now all this coming from someone that believes that spousal cheating is normal   We are supposed to forgive Clinton for his lies and deceit, but hold Bush responsible for a authorized non flight status transfer that happened 2 decades ago.. 
 




> The point is merely this - why cheer for a leader who was an appointed representative of a political party whose interest is in gaining and securing more power for itself? I will never believe that George Bush or Al Gore were the very best this country could ever put forward to lead. . .and THAT is the issue in this nation. B



  Well maybe your right, we should have someone like you running our country instead of George Bush  




> When the citizens of a country can fall for cheap cliches and public relations buzzwords, it isn't anything to cheer about. It's an embarrassment, and one reason why our incredible leaders have to use mice to test their dinner food when they are on a state visit overseas.



  Who in the hell is falling for cheap glitches and PR buzzwords?  You must have forgotten the topic of this thread.   Let me refresh your short memory, it was created in an effort to support our President for having the balls to risk his own life to visit the soldiers in Baghdad.  Now you can make up all the excuses you want as to why he did that. The point is, it was courageous no matter what pathetic reasons you can make up for him doing this. 




> By the way...for someone who is such a big fan of voting, I'm sure you aren't too happy that in several states, the presidential primaries have been canceled next year - they are too expensive. Ironically, in all but one of those states, I believe, the effort was spearheaded by...gosh...the Republican Party. Electors to the nominating conventions will be chosen by party caucuses...of course, for one party, there is only one candidate anyway.



   Who ever said I was a fan of voting?    I just made a simple point that one should not complain about our leaders or our country for that matter if they don???t vote.  Hmmm I guess you are implying that our citizens should not vote for what they believe in?  Don't you think it is pretty counterproductive to complain complain complain, but not at least take an active role as a citizen and cast your vote for what you believe in.


----------



## gr81 (Nov 30, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by kbm8795 *_
> The second point is that you still don't get it.
> It is, unfortunately, more "normal" than you realize for spouses to cheat on each other. If fidelity is the highest litmus test for presidential material, your statements would have more meaning. But since you created this thread to cheer for a President who has at least one daughter with a drinking problem, a recovered alcohol problem himself...a history of avoiding military service when this nation was at war...well, you get the picture. We don't need to mention the multiple slips of the tongue in his political speeches or even go into the misadvised rhetoric used to urge us into this war.
> 
> ...




great post man. I am glad to see that someone can use common sense when debating instead of arguing strickly from emotion. keep it man bro


----------



## Randy (Nov 30, 2003)

Bustin, this was an awsome post man!!!

You get a big thumbs up for that one...

Don't you love it GR buddy 

Come on GR... let me hear ya say "I love Bush!"  Come on I know you really want to 







> _*Originally posted by BUSTINOUT *_
> This may take awhile... I'm still "awake" on ECA so here goes...it's my turn...
> 
> First, a disclaimer...  I got much love for most of you, but that does not mean I won't get personal and take issues with your replies.  Besides, one good turn deserves another right?...Good, I'm glad we agree.
> ...


----------



## gr81 (Nov 30, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Randy *_
> So let me clarify this ??? You think it is normal for spouses to cheat on each other    Boy!  You sure make a great model citizen.
> *He never said that it was a great thing tha spouses cheat on each other, he said that this behavior is our reality. Pal we live in a country where the divorce rate is 50% and for you to live in a fantasy worls where only bill clinton is guilty of this, then you are in serious denial man.*
> 
> ...




thats it, I am done debating with you, you obviously are not debating to exchange ideas or are even open to anothers point of view besides your own. You made that clear when you couldn't refrain form insulting us when you had the opportunity to respond, or just had nothing else intelligent to respond with. I am not gonna say anything negative about you b/c it is immature and doesn't accomplish anything. You do however need to learn how to debate a topic without emotions getting all the way involved. It is important to be able to express ideas based on some sort of factual info and exchange those concepts to another so they can review that material and decide for themselves on what groud they should stand. When you argue the way you do it makes the other person feel like that is not possible, like there is no point in debating with you b/c you are so unwilling to listen to what other bring to the table unless they agree with you. It is rather counterproductive to say the least. Way to go man.


----------



## Randy (Nov 30, 2003)

Gr,  I'm one hundred percent open to exchanging any ideas that make sense.  But you haven't posted any intelligent information worth discussing.  As far as insulting you, I have no intention of doing that,  But with the senseless things you say it makes it hard to avoid it.  Furthermore, you???re one to talk about insulting others with the language that you use in your vocabulary (That's an insult in its own).  I know perfectly well how to debate a topic.  Now as far as emotions bro, that is what makes people human.  I only get emotionally involved with things that matter to me.  I can guarantee that I have expressed no emotions toward you 
Now one thing I do agree on, is that you mention the importance of expressing ideas based on factual information. But unfortunately I couldn???t find where you posted any?  I'm sorry you feel that our discussion has been counterproductive .  Maybe you would have a more productive conversation with someone that shares the same ideals as you do.  Sorry, but I don't.


----------

